# Please ID this Dendrobium



## gunny (May 9, 2010)

This Dendrobium was found in south of Thailand near Malaysia.


----------



## gunny (May 9, 2010)

Flower size compare with Den. uniflorum and Den. ellipsophyllum


----------



## biothanasis (May 9, 2010)

I think it is a form of D. elipsophyllum....! Or a natural hybrid elipsophyllum x something! I think the pollinators must be ckecked for this...!


----------



## gunny (May 15, 2010)

Thank you biothanasis.


----------

